# 1970 GTO Front Bumper assembly



## dedlund400 (May 17, 2020)

I am in the final stage of completing my 1970 Convertible frame off restoration. I had a body shop assemble the body after paint, including the bumper. The road block I have now is there are two parts that were not put on the car.

I have the frame horn to bumper bracket not installed.I cant seem to find any diagrams that show where this part goes.

The other parts that were not installed were the bumper stabilizer brackets 2 each #477620. Are these two brackets important ?

I may be wrong, but it looks like there are only 4 bolts that hold the bumper frame to the car frame. Is that right. I am concerned that I might have something missing that is important in the bumper structure.
The factory manual is very sketchy.

If someone is experienced in assembling the 1970, I can really use some sound advice.


----------

